# FreeBsd 8.0 Hylafax 6.0 Send Fax Error



## vgumus (Apr 8, 2010)

Hello,

hylafax freebsd 8.0 installed on the fax when I get the following errors. Client Windows XP Whfc


```
Warning, setsockopt(TOS): Invalid argument (ignored)
Warning, setsockopt(IP_TOS): Invalid argument
HylaFAX scheduler on srv.4gbilisim.com: Running
Modem cuau0 (+90.342.235.2625): Running and idle


HylaFAX[50559]: setsockopt (IP_TOS): Invalid argument
```


----------



## oobayly (Apr 8, 2010)

I was getting this too. It turns out that it's due to IPv6 on the Hylafax server. Hylafax appears to bind to the first device unless you specify the -l parameter for /usr/local/sbin/hfaxd. Possibly related to this bug http://bugs.hylafax.org/show_bug.cgi?id=916.

I submitted a diff recently to the maintainer (no reply yet) to change /usr/local/sbin/hylafax.
What it does is allow a *HFAXD_ARGS* variable to be added to setup.cache. For example, I've addded the following line to my setup.cache:

```
HFAXD_ARGS='-l 127.0.0.1'
```

This means that I force hylafax to listen on the IPv4 localhost rather than the first device (IPv6 localhost).


----------

